# Chalupa made it through surgery but didn't make it through recovery :(



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

Today my ratty boy, Chalupa Batman had surgery to amputate his hind leg...although the surgery went very well..he didn't recover  I had the surgery performed at the animal hospital I work at so I was able to keep an eye on him and about 30 minutes after the surgery I went back to check on him... His breathing seemed labored and I gave him a pet on the head and he squeaked and gasped for air. He stopped breathing for about 5 seconds and then gasped again..I immediately grabbed the surgery tech who took him out and started rubbing his body and he continued to gasp a few more times and then stopped breathing..we called the Vet in and he immediately got him on oxygen and started working on him....the Vet said he then went into cardiac arrest and passed away  Although I am heartbroken I am so glad that I was able to be there with him in his last moments. Rest easy my little fatty ratty man </3


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss! He was a cutie!!!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry about Chalupa


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I am so sorry. These things happen, to any pets, and any humans. So sad.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know what you're going through. I had my first and only male, Jasper, fixed. He came out of the surgery fine, was up walking around and eating and drinking but he quickly took a turn for the worst.

I'm sorry your boy passed, at least you were with him in the end.


----------



## Persian_boy (Mar 16, 2014)

rip


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

rest in peace  so sad but at least you were there


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm sorry 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

